# central coast area nsw



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Looking for any interest in kingfish bash on central coast,i have some places in mind but open for sugestions? Have been hearing of some good captures from stink boats in close.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

When are you thinking of going Radar? I've been off Norah Head twice since the AFFF trip and havent seen a Kingfish. They run hot a cold. I'm busy all this week end but will have some free time next Sunday morning if your interested.


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

sunday 16th is good for morning session, I was going to suggest weather permitting a beach launch from putty beach,paddle around to deep hole off Geron point just outside of marine reserve.putty beach or North Killcare is protected from north east and usually flat tight in cornner.OR thinking poss Littles beach or forresters reef but not sure
about launch have to check that one out.Last week kings were on the chew around killcare big time,Some models taken
were 18 kg from boats,dont really want to tangle with those.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

hey radar I was home for 2 days only early Nov and didnt fish from the yak but I did spin up a rat king and dropped another from Avoca on a 45g raider - it was low tide and overcast no bait/birds/surface feeding that I could see. think thats reall where id be concentrating, or should I say will be when I get home. jsut dont paddle too close cos theres a lof of floats drifting and lures flying off there.


----------

